# should i get a mate for my male krib?



## celaeno (Apr 28, 2006)

i've had my male krib for about 2.5 years, ever since he was a fry. he looks like he needs a mate, so i want to get an albino female krib for him.

if they breed, will they be any threat to my current 55 gallon community of 6 rosy barbs, 6 zebra danios, 3 albino bristlenose, and 4 upside-down catfish (all adult or near full size)?


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

Should be fine. I have had kribs raise young in community tanks several times. They will need some type of cave to feel secure enough to try. Once the fry are free swimming the parents will herd them around the tank. The bristlenoses will be attacked if they get too close. Three adult bristlenoses will make it tough for the kribs to protect all their fry tho.


----------

